# Roo or Pullet? Or too young to know ;)?



## Fraser123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello! I'm new to raising poultry and I have two silkie/Phoenix chicks about a week and a half old. Here are some pics! Would love your feedback.. Roo or Pullet?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cute birds


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

1st birds looks like a girl

picture 3 is a cockerel


----------

